# betta staying near heater



## bellaaa2003 (Sep 6, 2021)

I just got a heater for my 2.5 gallon tank today to keep the water 78°F, but once i put it in, my betta decided to hang out next to it! i’m nervous because my boyfriend had a molly who was obsessed with the heater, who later died because of the burns. i did JUST get the heater about an hour ago, but i’m nervous because he used to really like hiding behind the filter in his old tank. (like he’s doing now with the heater)


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I have a few who love heaters as well but I've never had an issue with burns. I'd recommend watching just in case though.


----------



## xXxRocky2007xXx (Aug 7, 2021)

bellaaa2003 said:


> I just got a heater for my 2.5 gallon tank today to keep the water 78°F, but once i put it in, my betta decided to hang out next to it! i’m nervous because my boyfriend had a molly who was obsessed with the heater, who later died because of the burns. i did JUST get the heater about an hour ago, but i’m nervous because he used to really like hiding behind the filter in his old tank. (like he’s doing now with the heater)


 maybe there is just no place for your betta to hide.... lack of hiding space... give it some decoration with holes( caves, betta logs...) that your betta fish can go in and out, make it a place that your betta feels safe, prety much a small space with dark shades, search up " Betta Hides" on line and you will know what i am talking about, and and of corse.. if you already have lots of hiding spaces, i have a betta right now that is always sleeping, hiding, and resting near the heater, so i just bought a cave and he loves it, no more sleeping near the heater. and if you already had lots of hiding places for your betta, may be he or she just likes the place where the the heater is.


----------



## xXxRocky2007xXx (Aug 7, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> I have a few who love heaters as well but I've never had an issue with burns. I'd recommend watching just in case though.


or your betta just cheaking out new stuff, feels excited


----------



## bellaaa2003 (Sep 6, 2021)

xXxRocky2007xXx said:


> maybe there is just no place for your betta to hide.... lack of hiding space... give it some decoration with holes( caves, betta logs...) that your betta fish can go in and out, make it a place that your betta feels safe, prety much a small space with dark shades, search up " Betta Hides" on line and you will know what i am talking about, and and of corse.. if you already have lots of hiding spaces, i have a betta right now that is always sleeping, hiding, and resting near the heater, so i just bought a cave and he loves it, no more sleeping near the heater. and if you already had lots of hiding places for your betta, may be he or she just likes the place where the the heater is.


i do only have one place for him to hide right now, it’s a little barrel decoration with a hole in it that he goes in occasionally. he definitely hides behind stuff at the surface way more tho (the filter, heater, etc). i’m looking to buy him a floating log soon!


----------



## bellaaa2003 (Sep 6, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> I have a few who love heaters as well but I've never had an issue with burns. I'd recommend watching just in case though.


thanks! this kinda made me feel better!


----------



## xXxRocky2007xXx (Aug 7, 2021)

bellaaa2003 said:


> i do only have one place for him to hide right now, it’s a little barrel decoration with a hole in it that he goes in occasionally. he definitely hides behind stuff at the surface way more tho (the filter, heater, etc). i’m looking to buy him a floating log soon!


i 'll bet that your betta will LOVE the log when it's in the tank, and will sure to be very happy


----------

